# SAS World of Warcraft Guild



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

We used to have a WoW guild just for SAS members called Quiet Riot, I forget which server it was on. I'm thinking about starting up another guild, but would like to make sure there's enough people interested in it to make it worth our while. All of my characters are on the Winterhoof (Normal) server and on the Horde side, but I wouldn't mind starting a new character on a new server and levelling up with you guys. I think it'd be cool to meet new people and play together. So let me know if you're interested, what type of server you'd like to be on, and any other relevant details. Thanks!


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

I would be up for that. Most of my toons are on Ysera, I have a few on Undermine and if it came down to it I'd create a new one on another server if we got a guild together.

I created a guild called Merry Pranksters on Ysera but no one is in it but me, a few alts, and my mom. (Yup, I got my 52 year old mom to play, she's so obsessed it's awesome!)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Haha that is awesome. My mom is 52 as well but she doesn't even own a computer lol. When I first started playing WoW I had characters on Ysera also, though I use a different account now. Maybe we could use Merry Pranksters as the SAS guild? Let me know what you think. Also, are you Alliance or Horde?


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm Alliance, or at least that guild is. I would be happy to use Merry Pranksters for the SAS guild.


----------



## sleeper_cell (Feb 6, 2009)

I was playing for a few years on EU server (can't remember which) for Horde, and always thought of starting a guild named Panic Attack. 
Anyways this didn't happen as I was mostly playing with my 2 RL friends and didn't made any friends online to join.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

It'd be interesting, though I'm not sure how end game progression on vent would work.

Raid Leader: *verrrry quietly* "so....so is e-everyone here? 
Rest of Channel Participants: ...
Raid Leader: "anyone else want to lead this?"

I would join just for the heck of it but if gchat ended up resembling these boards, I'm afraid I would have to gquit and resume pretending my mic doesn't work in my regular guild.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

path0gen said:


> It'd be interesting, though I'm not sure how end game progression on vent would work.
> 
> Raid Leader: *verrrry quietly* "so....so is e-everyone here?
> Rest of Channel Participants: ...
> ...


HAHAHAHA!
Well I have to agree with you as far as gchat. I mostly think that the purpose of the guild is to reduce a little of the anxiety that comes from the interactions of the game. If people know where you're coming from it kinda helps a bit. I wouldn't think it would be about discussing stuff, that's what the boards are for.

Besides, it's just fun to start a guild with people you know.

The reasons I first went and created my own guild is because I was sick of the drama of other guilds, but also I was sick of people having no patience with others who may not know the game yet or aren't *perfect* .

As I said my mom is 52 and she spends a lot of her day reading on the forums and a lot of what people say there scares her. She's terrified of joining a group because she doesn't want the people to think she's a bad player and kick her out. I want her (and myself) to be able to have a group of people to count on to help with instances and such because there is so much to the game that you can't do on your own. So I created a guild but unfortunately didn't seem to know how to go about getting people to join. I got a few and one guy tried to take over so I booted him and didn't play that toon for a while.

I've soloed most of the game for the same reason, but when I am in a guild it is different. I get to know the people and am therefore not afraid to group with them. I used to play with an ex boyfriend a lot and his friends were my friends. We had a blast and I really came out of my shell. I miss that.

Vent may take getting used to again. It's been a while, ahahahha. I also have a tendency to pretend my mike is broken or other excuses to avoid it in other guilds, lol.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSS!!!!



Just kidding. For the horde?


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

If everyone wants to play horde I would not be disagreeable to starting a new guild on a different agreed upon server though personally I'll have to make a new toon. I have very few high level Horde toons.

I am also up for offering my Alliance guild on Ysera. Whatever the consensus is.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I vote Deathwing Alliance. I've always wanted a Gnome Mage and all of my horde mains are already there.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've played both Horde and Alliance so I can go either way. If I go Horde, I'll either start a Blood Elf or an Undead Priest. Alliance, probably a Human Paladin or Priest. (I favour the healing classes) As far as Ventrilo goes, I don't think we'd have to worry about that for a while because we'd all likely be starting new characters anyway. We'll be a levelling guild, at least for the first few months. That way we can get to know each other from behind our computers before we get into voice chat.


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

Horde.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

We should probably pick a realm where someone has a main that can loan us the start up money for the guild. 

I will be going with a mage. I've only had one other and I absolutely adored her so I'd like to start another.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've got about 900 gold on my main (70 undead priest) in Winterhoof and six alts as well.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

But _I_ wanted to be the mage!

I have around 50k on Deathwing but I also have alts on Area 52, Destromath, and Tortheldrin. All horde though moving gold from one faction to anther is a relatively simple process. The start-up costs of a guild are next to nothing, come to think of it.

Perhaps we should put it to a vote. Server? Faction? What do we do with people that aren't socially challenged? Should we create an OCD sister guild?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was able to purchase a guild charter for 10 silver on the Winterhoof server (Horde). I called it Quiet Riot but the name can be changed free of cost. Oh, and the guild tabard costs 10 gold to make and 85 silver to buy. I think we should probably take a vote at this point.

Vote on the SAS WoW Guild
Guild Name:
Server Name:
Faction (Horde/Alliance):

Hopefully we can reach some kind of consensus. My votes are for Quiet Riot, Winterhoof, and Horde, though I'd be happy to start a new character if need be.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Guild Name: Quiet Riot (really like this)
Server Name: Deathwing/Area 52
Faction (Horde/Alliance): Would prefer Alliance (I just want something fresh :|)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, I'm changing my vote to:

Guild Name: Quiet Riot
Server Name: Area 52 (because it's a Normal server)
Faction: Alliance (wouldn't mind a fresh start either)


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Is there any reason you prefer normal over pvp servers? Ganking is far less of a problem than it used to be it seems. My druid (my latest toon) was leveled on Deathwing, a higher pop server, and I think I was only killed twice by Alliance and never camped.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah my preference is for normal because of ganking. I used to be on Smolderthorn and it was a big problem there. But it really doesn't matter to me all that much, I'll start a character on any server.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

Quiet Riot is good.
Don't care what server. PVP would be good for a challenge, I haven't done it before.
Alliance.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know I started an Alliance character on Deathwing. Add Phalina to your friends list. Am looking forward to getting this guild started!


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

I will get on that first thing tonight, got some holiday visiting I have to do today. Of course since the gnome mage is already taken I'll have to give this new toon some thought. What did you go with?


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

You can be the gnome mage if you'd like. I mean, we could have TWO gnome mages. There are no rules against that! I'll transfer some funds over and set up a guild some time this evening. Maybe I'll roll a DK to run our fledgling toons through the lower instances as well.

Horde-side, you can get me under any of the following:

Prozach
Zoetic
Fiddlesticks
Sutures
Mallomar

Will post the new character name when he/she is created.

It'd be nice to see some interest in this other than just the three of us.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

TWO gnome mages? Are you sure that wouldn't rip a hole in time-space?

Well, I'm willing to risk it. Pixiesticks is now on Deathwing.

I would also have to agree that a little extra interest would be a good thing.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

We'll just have to be sure not to occupy the same coordinates at any given time. Perhaps we should create another recruitment thread after the three of us are up and running. Two chicks in one guild is sure to attract lots of attention. We'll be raiding Molten Core in no time!

Is it selfish of us to limit this to social anxiety people only or should we open the doors to all forms of mental affliction?


----------



## earplosion (May 21, 2007)

I'd join.

My subscription ran out a few weeks ago though, and I'm moving soon so I don't know when I'll be able to play again. I'll bookmark this thread so when the time comes I know what's up.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

path0gen said:


> We'll just have to be sure not to occupy the same coordinates at any given time. Perhaps we should create another recruitment thread after the three of us are up and running. Two chicks in one guild is sure to attract lots of attention. We'll be raiding Molten Core in no time!
> 
> Is it selfish of us to limit this to social anxiety people only or should we open the doors to all forms of mental affliction?


I say open it up. Variety is the spice of life. Or was that nutmeg?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great, so far we've got a few people interested. My boyfriend (Zaleth on SAS) says he will start an Alliance character on Deathwing soon as well. And I agree, we should start a new forum thread once the guild is up and running. You can add my character Phalina to your friends list. She's a level 7 human priest. I figure we can always use a healer.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

: (

If I wanted to start a new character, I'd probably play a Mage or Priest, but we already have Mage and Priest.

Plus, I've named one of my characters Fiddlesticks before. Guess I'll have to play a Dwarf Hunter with an upwards-forked beard. Or maybe a Dwarf Rogue.


----------



## earplosion (May 21, 2007)

I don't see what's wrong with having a bit of overlap, classwise.

There are only so many to choose from, and you can always spec differently.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

I have someone who would like to join, she's probably going to roll a pally.

I say pick what you want, we'll make it work somehow. Pixiesticks is working her way to 10.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd be interested in joining I think. But I don't know how much I'd play on that char, I'm fairly busy with the characters on my realm.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Highjinks is rolled and ready to go. Not sure how much time I'll be able to spend on him tonight but I'll try to move some gold over and get the charter done. Send me a tell!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Munchnomyum the Dwarf Hunter is a go.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

After a few cross-faction exchanges and a half hour of harassment in SW, I managed to create Quiet Riot. We even have a tabard! Try and hit me up tonight so I can toss out invites and deputize a few people for future members.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I forgot how frackin' cool Arcane Shot is at lower levels. It looks like a friggin' laser.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

lol.

Okay, I'm glad you've got it up and going. I went and created a DK last night because I figured she'd be helpful at getting money but I forgot how much I hate the starting quests. Her name is Panni and I will probably finish her up to put her in the guild to help with things while we are low level.

I have the day off and it is snowing outside so I'll probably just play all day.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Sharks with frickin' laser beams!

I almost named us the Knights of Good a la The Guild web series.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

PurpleMoon said:


> lol.
> 
> Okay, I'm glad you've got it up and going. I went and created a DK last night because I figured she'd be helpful at getting money but I forgot how much I hate the starting quests. Her name is Panni and I will probably finish her up to put her in the guild to help with things while we are low level.
> 
> I have the day off and it is snowing outside so I'll probably just play all day.


What a trooper. I'll be needing a Deadmines within the next few days for sure.  I'll be on tonight and give you power and pretty soon we'll have a bank tab to store all of our extra linen cloth and silverleaf. This guild is going places. Is it too early to start a website?


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

No, by all means, lets start a website. 

Last guild I made I had the website up before I had members, but then I wasn't too good at recruiting all by myself haha. I am enjoying this quite a bit.

I also had Pixiesticks take up herbalism and alchemy. I will probably have panni do skinning or something that is more collection based for extra cash.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

For reference:

Path0gen - Highjinks
PurpleMoon - Pixiesticks
Zaleth - Zaleth
Zeddicus - Munchnomyum
Scooby - TBD
Earplosion - TBD
Shierra83 - Philina


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

close path0gen - it's Phalina


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

Add me in as TBD as well.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

So far we've got:

Path0gen - Highjinks
PurpleMoon - Pixiesticks
Zaleth - Zaleth
Zeddicus - Munchnomyum
Scooby - TBD
Earplosion - TBD
Sierra83 - Phalina 
Warcraft - TBD


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love too get in on the action, but will be very busy next month when I start back full time class/work. you can put me down as TBD. I'll have to think about it, because WoW is very time consuming, but I'd love to be in vent with you guys. I think it would be fun ;P


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

As said before an SAS guild has been tried before. I suppose since Blizzard gave out 7 free days of play out for the holidays I might reinstall WoW and make a character on Deathwing. Most likely I will choose a healing or tank class.


----------



## integralbirth (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been reading around here and I play WoW also. I just made a gnome lock on deathwing. Is this going to be alliance or horde? I also did a /who the quiet riot and nothing came up. who should I whisper in-game?


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

It's alliance. I'll be on most all day so whisper Pixiesticks and I'll get you in.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Am thoroughly enjoying myself in this new guild. Good times guys, good times.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

Ooops, I think I accidentally deleted my post with the website on it. I've edited a few things but we need to decide what we want to do about a recruiting questionaire and stuff.

The site has a forum on it so we can discuss things there as well. I'll go start a few topics and people can weigh in if they like.

http://www.guildportal.com/Guild.aspx?PageName=Home&GuildID=340867&TabID=2853500


----------



## earplosion (May 21, 2007)

I got a game card yesterday so I started a character on Deathwing last night.

Say hello to "Concentratio" the night elf hunter! :boogie


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

This sounds cool  I've been leveling a hunter on horde with my ex... then we got in a fight (....we've been broken up for like a year and a half), so i'm trying to decide where to xfer him. too bad he's not alliance, and there's no way I'd pay for a faction change too, lol. 

My main (druid) is immobile because I'm unwilling to change her awesome name and it's taken on like all servers, plus I'm attached to that server even though it sucks and most of the original players have quit/xferred off.

Anyways! I'll check back to see how it goes for you guys.


----------



## PurpleMoon (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds good. I got busy for Christmas but I should be back on either tomorrow or Wednesday and right back to work.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

oh this is a great idea. i'm excited for this. put me on the list.. tbd


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Path0gen - Highjinks
PurpleMoon - Pixiesticks
Zaleth - Zaleth
Zeddicus - Munchnomyum
Scooby - TBD
Earplosion - TBD
Sierra83 - Phalina 
Warcraft - TBD
Prakas - TBD
Earplosion - Concentratio
Jurexic5 - TBD


----------



## JLP (Oct 26, 2009)

I would join, but I have been sucked in by WoW too many times over the past 4 years and have been off of it for several months now. I'm the type that can't just play it an hour or two a day...kinda have an addictive personality I guess.....On a side note, in real life I'm quiet and introverted, but on WoW I was a raid leader....didn't make much sense to me


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

i made a death knight named styl


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been focusing more attention on horde-side endeavors the past few weeks with new wings of ICC being released. Purple and Phalina were strong contenders originally--are they still interested? I do plan on keeping my druid Alliance-side to help out new members, though my involvement will probably be sporadic until I've cleared the new content.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've stopped playing because my subscription runs out tomorrow and I'm too broke to continue. However, once some money starts rolling in, I'll be back!


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like both of you will be out of commission for a bit. I don't mind taking on the guild leader role again until someone more suitable for the position comes along. But we need to coordinate times in which to execute a /gleader. Let me know what works best for you.


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

We need an EU server version! :yes


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

That's all on you, Dark...


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol I can't create one unless there's some EU players, might make a thread anyway lol.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Alright, I will be on and off between 8:00 and 12:00pm ST.


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone on Tanaris?

lvl 41 human pally.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I might join you guys if you are still playing. I just hate to start a new toon on a new server. I'm so used to passing money and equipment down from my higher level guys.

I have my own guild called Gods on the Black Dragonflight server that I use to store all the crap from my toons. I think I have 4 bank tabs in it. If anyone else is on the server or if anyone wants to start a toon I'll be happy to help you out with anything, run through any instances.

Amzi - 80 DK
Kartun - 80 Warrior
Hucker - 62 Priest
Fent - 60 Hunter
Burningfurys - 60 Druid
Manasses - 39 Pally


----------



## Kilowatt (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello. I'm new to this forum, but after seeing a post that had something to do with social anxiety on the WoW forums, I searched google and found this thread. I've been playing WoW for around a year...strictly solo pve though, due to social anxiety. Anyways, if there is still an SA-oriented guild in existence I'd love to take part in it. I'd be very willing to create a new character on any realm for the guild, if there is one.

I'm thinking that if I were to join a Guild like this, it could improve my experience playing WoW, and possibly even help find a way to deal with social anxiety.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about starting to play again. Haven't played since March but there is a new expansion coming out. 

I could start a new toon if you wanted to level together and maybe others would join as well. It doesn't look like there is a SAS guild active anymore.


----------



## BRhoades1987 (Jul 2, 2013)

I will roll a new character for a new guild, I'm easy going and don't care what realm lol


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

I found this way back when I was still playing thought I share it, the early works were especially funny and hit the spot :b

http://www.darklegacycomics.com/1.html


----------

